# RIP Johnny Clegg



## zadiac (16/7/19)

Goodbye to a legend. RIP Johnny Clegg. You will be remembered.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (17/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lawrence A (17/7/19)

RIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/19)

Great lost to SA music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)

It's very sad..Johnny will definitely be missed. What a South African Legend...One we will never forget!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (17/7/19)

Rip Johnny Clegg

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

